# Knox Gelatin replacement



## TNHermit

I use Knox gelatin for my knees. But its getting harder and harder to find. i think Osteo BiFlex bought Knox out or something. None of the pharmacies or health food stores stock it. I have to get it online. but the price is gettin high. is the canning stuff the same ?? Can't find that either though.

Does anybody else use it for arthritis and have an idea what to use to replace it

The glucosmaine and chrondroiton stuff only works for part of it. All my cushion is gone I think.


----------



## HermitJohn

Look for unflavored gelatin rather than Knox brand specifically. I dont use the stuff, but I vaguely remember when I was member of a food coop, that generic bulk unflavored gelatin was available.

Beef Gelatin 5 Lb

Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin, Kosher, 16-Ounce Can (Pack of 2): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Knox Original Gelatin (32-Count Envelopes), Unflavored, 8-Ounce Boxes (Pack of 2): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

unflavored gelatin powder

Amazon.com: Now Foods Beef Gelatin Natural Powder, 5 Pounds: Health & Personal Care

Unflavored Gelatin - 1 lb: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food

Again look for bulk unflavored gelatin or beef gelatin. And Knox gelatin in the envelopes seems to be easily obtainable on the web through Amazon or other places. But think its all same stuff, go for the cheapest. the bulk 5# beef gelatin seems to be best deal if you use lot of it. Sure you could buy a boxcar load at even cheaper unit price, but you gotta be able to first buy it, then store it...


----------



## TNHermit

HermitJohn said:


> Look for unflavored gelatin rather than Knox brand specifically. I dont use the stuff, but I vaguely remember when I was member of a food coop, that generic bulk unflavored gelatin was available.
> 
> Beef Gelatin 5 Lb
> 
> Great Lakes Unflavored Gelatin, Kosher, 16-Ounce Can (Pack of 2): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> Knox Original Gelatin (32-Count Envelopes), Unflavored, 8-Ounce Boxes (Pack of 2): Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> unflavored gelatin powder
> 
> Amazon.com: Now Foods Beef Gelatin Natural Powder, 5 Pounds: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Unflavored Gelatin - 1 lb: Amazon.com: Grocery & Gourmet Food
> 
> Again look for bulk unflavored gelatin or beef gelatin. And Knox gelatin in the envelopes seems to be easily obtainable on the web through Amazon or other places. But think its all same stuff, go for the cheapest. the bulk 5# beef gelatin seems to be best deal if you use lot of it. Sure you could buy a boxcar load at even cheaper unit price, but you gotta be able to first buy it, then store it...



Thanks
There is hope


----------



## Tirzah

Our Wal-Mart carries the Knox Gelatin. It's usually in the baking aisle next to puddings, jello and marshmallows.

If you are talking about pectin (canning stuff) it is different. I hope you can get some relief.


----------



## BlueJeans

I can't face living without my gelatin. But I've always taken gelatin-capsules. I order these. 

21st Century Gelatin 600 mg 100 Caps - Swanson Health Products


----------



## jane2256

Wow, I haven't used it lately, but I used to find the canisters of Knox gelatin in the supplement section, or by the Pharmacist.


----------



## newfieannie

same as Tirzah, i get it in the pudding section at wall mart. never seen any shortage of Knox. ~Georgia.


----------



## TNHermit

Tirzah said:


> Our Wal-Mart carries the Knox Gelatin. It's usually in the baking aisle next to puddings, jello and marshmallows.
> 
> If you are talking about pectin (canning stuff) it is different. I hope you can get some relief.





newfieannie said:


> same as Tirzah, i get it in the pudding section at wall mart. never seen any shortage of Knox. ~Georgia.



Round here you can't find it in Wal Mart or any grocery store or pharmacy. So I ordered some beef gelatin online. That should work


----------



## bama

i thought of this post this past weekend - i spotted some in target!

hope the other gelatin works as well for you!


----------



## TNHermit

Ok I found 5 lb of Beef Gelatin at Supplement wharehouse for 22.00 plus shipping I think was 7.00. So we'll find out from here 

Thanks


----------



## TNHermit

OK
I got another question. I put a teaspoon in some scrabled eggs and one in a glass of juice. About an hour ago. And I am really feeling full LOL. Does this stuff swell up LOL


----------



## HermitJohn

Its just unflavored, unsweetened, JELLO. Watch it wigggle, watch it jiggle, in a cup.... So yep, add water and it will thicken and gel.


----------



## TNHermit

HermitJohn said:


> Its just unflavored, unsweetened, JELLO. Watch it wigggle, watch it jiggle, in a cup.... So yep, add water and it will thicken and gel.



Well sounds like the ultimate diet. you can't eat as much LOL Plus you get better joints


----------

